
Shotput Ventures to Grow Tech Startups in Atlanta - twampss
http://paulstamatiou.com/2009/03/04/shotput-ventures-to-grow-tech-startups-in-atlanta
======
rjurney
Last night's gathering was the most energetic, exciting startup gathering to
date in this city. Go ATL. Go Shotput.

------
brown8848
I think that this is certainly much welcomed to us Atlantans. I am sorry that
I missed it, but happy to have learned about it here.

